# Indoor koi pond ideas



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok, I work for a landscaping company and we put in some really nice high priced ponds. We took a 150 or so gallon hardliner out of a job site that we put in a real nice pond. 

I was talking to my boss and told him I wanted to start keeping koi again but want a pond since they outgrow tanks so fast. 

I rent and was thinking about setting this up in my basement but Im not sure what route I want to go with this. 

If anyone here has an indoor setup please, reply and if you have pictures please post them.

If its gonna be to much work or not worth the trouble Ill probably just sell the liner.


----------

